# HD Local Channels available now?



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

I received my VIP622 receiver yesterday with an install date of 3/2. Dish would not let me activate it without having to re-schedule my Dish1000 istall for 3/22. Oh well. In the mean time I'm wondering if the Satellite HD local channels are available now using the Dish1000. I'm in the Chicago area. If so, do they re-map guide info to the OTA locals like the Satellite SD local channels do? Anyone Know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

From the 622 review and some threads in the 211 forum ther is a feature called HD Priority that does what you are asking. However, on the 211 threads this feature currently does not seem to be functional. 

Can anyone with Locals on the 622 confirm if this feature is working or not?


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

It was NOT working on my setup so I called tech support, They said it has been disabled (at least on the 622, which is my setup) by Dish since Feb. 1st.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

nextime said:


> Oh well. In the mean time I'm wondering if the Satellite HD local channels are available now using the Dish1000. I'm in the Chicago area. If so, do they re-map guide info to the OTA locals like the Satellite SD local channels do? Anyone Know? Thanks in advance.


Yes, Chicago locals are available from 129. Guide data is available with the channels. I'm not sure about down mapping part though.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

The Chicago locals are in the 6300 range. I'm not near my receiver so I can't give you the exact number. They are not mapped in at the channel number they they use for OTA.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> From the 622 review and some threads in the 211 forum ther is a feature called HD Priority that does what you are asking. However, on the 211 threads this feature currently does not seem to be functional.
> 
> Can anyone with Locals on the 622 confirm if this feature is working or not?


As of this afternoon, HD Priority is working as advertised. The HD versions of the big 4 are being mapped down in the NY DMA.


----------



## drandy (Feb 23, 2006)

I had my 622 set up last week and all I can receive are Chicago locals in SD format. They appear in two places around 8000 and under the regular 2, 5, 7, etc numbers. I notice they are 2-0, 5-0 signals as opposed to my OTA signals at 2-1, 5-1 etc. Quality is far worse than OTA and so I do not use the Dish feeds right now. Am I supposed to be receiving the HD locals or am I reading correctly that these HD feeds have not been turned on yet? Do I have to play around with the menus to load them differently or am I looking at the wrong region of the guide?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

drandy said:


> I had my 622 set up last week and all I can receive are Chicago locals in SD format. They appear in two places around 8000 and under the regular 2, 5, 7, etc numbers. I notice they are 2-0, 5-0 signals as opposed to my OTA signals at 2-1, 5-1 etc. Quality is far worse than OTA and so I do not use the Dish feeds right now. Am I supposed to be receiving the HD locals or am I reading correctly that these HD feeds have not been turned on yet? Do I have to play around with the menus to load them differently or am I looking at the wrong region of the guide?


You need to look in the 63xx area of the guide, and you need a dish pointed at 129 to get the Chicago digitals.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bluewolverine said:


> As of this afternoon, HD Priority is working as advertised. The HD versions of the big 4 are being mapped down in the NY DMA.


Where are they being mapped down to? 2, 4, 7 etc? or some other location?

Ofcourse I am going by LA locals since that is my area. Guess I am curious if they are mapping to the single digit slots or the OTA -00 slots.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Where are they being mapped down to? 2, 4, 7 etc? or some other location?
> 
> Ofcourse I am going by LA locals since that is my area. Guess I am curious if they are mapping to the single digit slots or the OTA -00 slots.


They "were" mapped to the 0 slots (2-0, 4-0, 5-0. and 7-0). Now those same slots contain the SD versions of the channels.

Guess they're still working on the fix  .


----------

